

Keyboard DAS keyboard 4 vs CODE keyboard - mattwritescode

So I am needing a new keyboard for work. I have been struggling along with a plastic piece of <i></i><i></i> for too long and I am starting to get aches and pains.<p>So I have rounded down my choices to either the DAS Keyboard 4 or the CODE Keyboard.<p>Both are around the same price.<p>I would be interested in knowing which one you have used and like?
======
SamReidHughes
The Das Keyboard and the CODE keyboard are not answers to having aches and
pains!

What kind of aches and pains are you having?

~~~
mattwritescode
Only from the sharp edges of my current keyboard, and the fact the keys are a
little squished.

------
Phlarp
Be aware that the Das (even with brown switches) will be significantly louder
than a code keyboard with green switches (the code keyboard also comes with
sound dampening O-rings. installed and they make a huge difference)

I have a das professional with blue switches at home and a code keyboard with
greens at the office and I would caution heavily against trying to use either
Das in an office setting, particularly if you don't have an office with a door
that closes. Or incredibly tolerant co-workers.

The code keyboard isn't much louder than a rubber dome based board.

------
jetsnoc
I am currently using the WASD code keyboard. I like the green switches.

